# فكرة تشغيل مضخات غاطسة للابار باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية هل هو مشروع ناجح؟



## وسيم ياس (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ربما هذه مشاركتي الاولى في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة حيث ان معظم مشاركاتي السابقة كانت في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية وفي الانارة تحديدا , ولكن لفت نظري مشروع تقوم شركتي بالاعداد له واحببت ان اطرح الفكرة ليتم النقاش حول جدواها , الفكرة باختصار هي تشغيل غطاسات الابار الارتوازية باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في المناطق النائية التي من الصعوبة ايصال التيار الكهربائي لها او ايصال الوقود للمولدات , ان العمق المنشود للابار بحوالي 100 متر وبتدفق يساوي تقريبا 12 متر مكعب في الساعة , وبعد البحث والتقصي عن انواع الغطاسات وجدنا ان القدرة اللازمة حوالي 4.5 كيلوواط والقيمة العظمى 5.6 كيلو واط . وبالتاكيد الغطاس من الممكن ان يعمل بشكل ثلاثي الطور او احادي, فاذا فرضنا ان المطلوب هو تشغيل الغطاس لمدة سبع ساعات يوميا نهارا فقط اي ان الكمية الكلية للماء يوميا حوالي 84 متر مكعب 
والان ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة الاجابة عن الاسئلة ادناه ( بالتاكيد الاخ المشرف محمد الكردي والاخ عصام نور الدين يمكنهم مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع)
1- هل من الممكن للخلايا الشمسية توليد كهرباء ثلاثي الاطوار ام فقط احادي
2- بحسابات اولية هل استطيع ان اقول بما ان الخلية الواحدة التي تنتج 100 واط ومساحتها تقريبا متر عرض و80 سنتمتر طول فاننا نحتاج الى 56 خلية لنصل الى القدرة المطلوبة ؟ وهذا يعني مساحة 6امتار طول في 8 امتر عرض؟
3- هل هناك تجارب سابقة في هذا المجال ؟
4- باعتقادكم هل المشروع ناجح بغض النظر عن الكلفة المادية؟ 
وشكرا
م.وسيم ياس


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

للأسف اخوي ما عندي اي فكره عن موضوع وإلا افتك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يوليو 2008)

وسيم ياس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ربما هذه مشاركتي الاولى في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة حيث ان معظم مشاركاتي السابقة كانت في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية وفي الانارة تحديدا , ولكن لفت نظري مشروع تقوم شركتي بالاعداد له واحببت ان اطرح الفكرة ليتم النقاش حول جدواها , الفكرة باختصار هي تشغيل غطاسات الابار الارتوازية باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في المناطق النائية التي من الصعوبة ايصال التيار الكهربائي لها او ايصال الوقود للمولدات , ان العمق المنشود للابار بحوالي 100 متر وبتدفق يساوي تقريبا 12 متر مكعب في الساعة , وبعد البحث والتقصي عن انواع الغطاسات وجدنا ان القدرة اللازمة حوالي 4.5 كيلوواط والقيمة العظمى 5.6 كيلو واط . وبالتاكيد الغطاس من الممكن ان يعمل بشكل ثلاثي الطور او احادي, فاذا فرضنا ان المطلوب هو تشغيل الغطاس لمدة سبع ساعات يوميا نهارا فقط اي ان الكمية الكلية للماء يوميا حوالي 84 متر مكعب
> والان ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة الاجابة عن الاسئلة ادناه ( بالتاكيد الاخ المشرف محمد الكردي والاخ عصام نور الدين يمكنهم مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع)
> 1- هل من الممكن للخلايا الشمسية توليد كهرباء ثلاثي الاطوار ام فقط احادي
> ...


 

سؤال رائع جدا

أخي الكريم بكل تاكيد ممكن 

لكن بالنسبة للتحويل إلى 3 فيز ستكون التكلفة كبيرة لانك اولا ستحول من دي سي ال متردد

ثم من single phase إلى 3phase .

الجدوى المادية لن تكون في صالحك نهائيا لان التيار المطلوب سيكون عالي جدا

على العموم هذا جواب مبدئي إلى أن اضع لك جواب مفصل لان الموضوع مر علي سابقا

وطريقة التحويل لها تصميم خاص

لكن لماذا لم تفكر بطاقة الرياح قد تكون اكثر جدوى في المكان الذي ذكرت

تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 أغسطس 2008)

*المشروع مجدي فعلاً ....*

المنظومات المستخدمة والمتوفرة حالياً لدينا تمتلك المواصفات التالية :
عمق البئر : الحد الأقصى 130 متر 
التدفق الأقصى 5 متر مكعب في الساعة - 5×7 = 35 متر مكعب في اليوم - في الصيف تصبح 50 متر مكعب في اليوم - لأن ساعات التشغيل تكون 10 بدلاً من 7 ساعات شتاءً ..
والمحرك يعمل بالتيار المستمر ، مباشرة ، بدون تحويل إلى متناوب .....
عند التحويل إلى متناوب تصبح الكلفة كبيرة جداً ، كما تفضل الأخ محمد الكردي ،.....
ويمكن العمل على توليد الكهرباء بواسطة طاقة الرياح ، وهذا أفضل في المناطق الزراعية المفتوحة والجبلية ، خاصة وأن المراوح التي تصلنا الآن ذات سرعة ابتدائية صغيرة 2 م/ثا ، وثمن أرخص من قبل .......والصناعة أوربية - وليست من الصين .
المشروع ناجح وذو جدوى اقتصادية بالمواصفات المذكورة أعلاه ....أو باستخدام طاقةالرياح... 

النموذج في الصورة المرفقة..


----------



## وسيم ياس (7 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ محمد الكردي والاخ عصام نور الدين
بارك الله فيكما وشكرا للايضاح
ان معدل خمس امتار مكعبة في الساعة لايفي بالمتطلبات الادنى للمنطقة والتي تتميز بكثافة سكانيه وذلك لان عدد الابار الناجحة (التي تحتوي على عمق ديناميكي مائي جيد) قليل وبالتالي فان المطلوب هو الاستفادة القصوى من الابار الناجحة وبما لايقل عن عشرة امتار مكعبة في الساعة ولمدة عشر ساعات يوميا , اما بالنسبة لطاقة الرياح فهو خيار جيد والمنطقة تتميز بانها جبلية وبالتالي ممكن ان نستفيد من هذه الطاقة وارجو ان كان لديكم معلومات اكثر عن هذا الخيار اسعافي به , وبالنسبة لتحويل طاقة الخلايا الشمسية الى تيار متردد ثلاثي الاطوار هل من الممكن ولو تخمينيا معرفة الكلفة اذ في بعض الاحيان نتغاضى عن الكلفة في سبيل دفع الماء الى الاف المواطنين في هذا الصيف الحار خصوصا اذا لم يكن هناك خيار اخر,
وشكرا لكم مرة اخرى
وسيم ياس
العراق


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

للأسف لا يمكن تحقيق ذلك لأن المحركات التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر تختلف ، و سيكون من الصعب عملياً استخدامها .
إنما يمكنك زيادة اللوحات بهدف تخزين الطاقة في بطاريات ، عندها يمكنك استخدامها في الليل، وعلى مدى 24 ساعة ، وساعتها تحقق الغزارة المطلوبة 100 متر مكعب يومياً .

إن المناطق الجبلية مكان يمكن استثماره بسهولة وفعالية لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح ...
كلفة المروحة كاملة مع كل الملحقات ، باستطاعة 5 ك وات ، .... تقريباً 14000 دولار أمريكي ... 

أمااعن التكلفة للخلايا الكهرضوئية فهي غير مجدية ...
لقد وردني الكثير من الطلبات لمزارع فيها مضخات غاطسة باستطاعة 60 ك وات ، والكلفة في هذه الحالة عالية جداً ، لأن كلفة الوات الواحد /12 / دولار أمريكي ....
وبعد الحصول على القدرة الكهربائية مختزنة في البطاريات يمكنك تحويلها لتيار ثلاثي أو أحادي الطور ، الفارق في الكلفة مهمل مقارنة بالكلفة التأسيسية للمشروع باستطاعات تزيد على 10 ك وات .


----------



## ahakem_eng (17 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ وسيم ياس 
اعتقد ان هذا المشروع ناجح جدا جدا واهم شئ هو ساعات الاشعاع الشمسي فى مكان المشروع تكون كبيرة اما بالنسبة لاسئلتك 
1- نعم ممكن للتيار الناتج من الخلايا ان يتحول الي تيار ثلاثي الطور عن طريق انفتر خاص وبسهولة (بدون استخدام بطاريات )
2- بالنسبة لحساب قدرق وعدد الخلايا هناك قوانين خاصة 
3- اما بالنسبة للتجار ب فانا شخصيا لي تجربة حيث قمت بتنفيذ مشروع صغير لضخ المياة بالطاقة الشمسية لتغذية قرية صغيرة وكان المشروع ناجح كما ان هذا النوع من المشاريع منتشر في الجمهوية اليمنية بكثرة 
وقد استخدمت في المشروع مضخة تعمل بالتيار المتردد (65 فولت 3 فاز ) وانفرتر من تيار مستمر الي تيار متردد 3 فاز واحسن مافي المشروع انة بدون بطاريات ويعمل بشكل اتوماتيكي ولا يحتاج الي مشغل .
وكنت احب ان ارفع الملف الخاص بالمشروع ولكن لم استطع ان ارفع الملف الى المرفقات 
وان شاء الله سأرفع الملف عالقريب واليك بعض البيانات 
البيانات المأخوذة : 
كمية المياه المطلوبة: 9 م 3 /يوم 
عمق البئر : 16 م
ارتفاع الخزان : 6 م
طول الأنابيب : 24 م قطر الأنبوب : 1 هـ 
سعة الخزان : 9 م3
سعة الخزان عند القرية : 16 م 3
ساعات الاشعاع الشمسي المكافئة = 6 ساعات 

الحسابات 
1- معدل التدفق للمياه 9x1000/360=25 L/m
من الجداول نوجد معدل الفقد في الانابيب : 2.8 %
الفقد في الانابيب : 24x0.028 = 0.7 m 
الارتفاع الكلي : 16 + 6+0.7 = 24.7m

بالرجوع الي الجداول فان المضخة المناسبة لرفع كمية 9 م3 /باليوم لعمق كلي 25 م هي المضخة HR- 14 والمنظم PS 600 وقدرة الخلايا 350 وات .

كلفة المشروع كاملا تقريبا 5300 دولار فقط 
ارجو ان تعم الفائدة .


----------



## وسيم ياس (20 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ عصام نور الدين , جزيل الشكر للمعلومات القيمة التي اتحفتني بها , ولقد اعلمت مختصو التسعير في شركتنا بالاسعار التي اعطيتني اياها لاتخاذ القرار مع معلومات الاتصال بك والتي وجدتها في احدى المواقع وارجو اعلامي فقط اذا تم تغييرها

الاخ ahakem_eng بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع ولكن اعتقد انك تتكلم عن الابار السطحية التي لايتجاوز عمقها عشرين مترا وانا موضوعي عن الابار الارتوازية ذات عمق 150-200 متر والفرق كبير بينهما , ولك مني اطيب تحية

وسيم ياس
العراق


----------



## ahakem_eng (20 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ وسيم ياس 
بالنسبة للابار الارتوازية ذات اعماق 150 الى 200 متر يوجد انفرتر عام يحول من تيار مستمر الي تيار متردد 3فاز ويمكن تركيب اي مضخة تعمل بالتيار المتردد بقدرات من 5 كيلو وات ال 10 كيلو وات وبدون بطاريات


----------



## وسيط المبيعات (22 أغسطس 2008)

تحيــــــاتي لكم جميعا الله يوفقكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أغسطس 2008)

يا عزيزي وسيم 
المضخات التي أتكلم عنها هي فعلية وحقيقية وعلى العمق المحدد الأقصى 130 م وعلى الغزارة القصوى 3 م3/سا . وهي متوفرة من ماركات مشهورة عالمياً أيضاً .....
وهي كما تفضل الأخ حكيم المضخات بهذه الاستطاعة بحدود 2.5 حصان تعمل مباشرة ، وعلى التيار المستمر ، أما الاستطاعات الأكبر فهي تعمل على التيار التناوب باستخدام كونفرتر للتيار من المستمر إلى المتناوب.


----------



## بت كهربا (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالبة في السنة الخامسة قسم التحكم أريد عمل مشروع تخرج يقوم باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية وطلمبة مياه صغيرة(طلمبة المكيف مثلا) في الري واطلب منكم المساعدة


----------



## saifalshalchy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء أشكركم جميعا علا معلوماتكم 

ولكن
هنالك منضومات ميكانيكية وليس كهربائية


تعمل بطاقة الرياح وهي أكثر عملية واسهل


----------



## م. عصام السعدي (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو دكر اسماء الشركات المعتمدة لتجهيز المضخات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وكدلك التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس عصام السعدي :

أرجو أن تتصل مع : 

تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .


ويمكن تحديد العرض المناسب للمطلوب وذلك حسب الحالة الراهنة للمشروع .


----------



## يحيى العزاوي (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف الحسابات والقوانين العامة للغطاسات وخصوصا غطاسات المياه العذبة وكيف احول الQ L\min الى المتر المكعب على سبيل المثال اذا كان عندناQ يساوي 50ز
وما علاقة الارتفاع بالاستيعابية(Q)
وبارك الله فيكم وفي ارارة المنتدى


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس عصام السعدي :

اتصل بي على عنواني الموجود في صفحة الملف الشخصي ، وسأرد عليك مباشرة ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يناير 2010)

الأخ يحيى العزاوي :
يوجد توصيف لكل بئر ولكل مضخة ، وهذا طبعاً حسب الشركة الصانعة التي تقدم منحنيات بيانية لكي نتمكن من نعرفة أداء المضخات ( بجميع أنواعها ) حسب الحالة التي لدينا ........


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يناير 2010)

أما بخصوص التحويل : فهناك برامج خاصة لتحويل الواحدات لكل القيم الفيزيائية .... والكثير منها موجود في هذا الملتقى .....


----------



## mr_mo_alsayed (25 يناير 2010)

هذه المشكله مشكلت كثير من المستثمرين في المناطق الصحراويه والنائيه 
وحلها سوف يكون سبب في نجاح كثير من الشباب المحتاجين لتجهيز الارضي الصحراويه للزراعه 
أن قصدي بدل متكون حل لمشكله أحدي الاخوه حاليا ليه منعملش مشروع متكامل يكون فيده لاخون وأخوتنا الاخرين 
وسبب في حل لمشكله تعمير الصحراء والمناطق النائيه وانا شخصيا عندي المشكله ديه في قطعه أرض في الصحراء ونفسي ألقه حل 
أقتراحي أننا نبداء في عمل عمل متكامل في توفير مصدر لأنتاج الكهرباء بصوره رخيصه قدر الامكان سواء بواسطه الخلايا الشمسيه او بوسطه الرياح ويشترك فيه كل المختصين من بدايه الفكره حتي التنفيذ بأذن الله 
ونا عملت بحث مبداءي عن الخلايا الشمسيه حتي تكون فائده يستفيد منها في تجميع المعلومات 
وأحب أن يشترك المشفرين بوضع خطوات رئسيه للبداء في مشرع أستخراج المياه من الابار الارتوازيه التي تصل إلي 135 متر وتزويده بمصدر كهرباء سواء خلايا شمسيه او طاقه الرياح
رابط لمجرد الاستفاده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176598.html
وشكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (26 يناير 2010)

أخي mr_mo_alsayed 
يمكنني أن أساعد في هذا العمل : سنقدم الدراسة والتجهيزات والتركيب والتنفيذ ..........
اصبح لدينا الخبرة الكافية لإنشاء مثل هذه الأعمال ....


----------



## omar abdelsadek (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf1984 (4 أبريل 2010)

*الطاقة الشمسية البديلة*

برجاء افادتى فى كيفية الحصول على مواد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية حيث لدىقطعة ارض واود زراعتها ولكن لايوجد بجوارى كهرباء وراودتنى فكرة الطاقة الشمسية عندما رأيتها تستعمل لاشارات المرور بمحافظة الاسماعيلية بمصر ولكن لااعرف من اين ابدء ولدى مضخة غاطسة 1 حصان سحب من 54متر تعمل على 240فولت.و380 فولت واحبذ ان تعمل على 240فولت لانى لااستطيع ان اكلف اكثر من ذلك


----------



## kana (6 أبريل 2010)

اشكر كل المهندسين الافاضل على كل المعلومات وهذه الناقش الجد والمدهش,وبعد
ولكن يااخى مهندس وسيم يوجد مضخة مياه غاطسة بعمق 100 متر بقدر 4phتعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وتستخدام انفرتر ثلاثة فزات اسى بقدة 6000وات,استناد على كلام مهندس ahakem_eng موجود فى ليبيا وان مهندس لقد قامة بتركيبها فى احدى الابار الرعوية.
واسنتاد على كلامى الى موقع المؤشر اليها ادناه-
http://www.tenesol.com/
وذهب الى القائمة العروض pump system 
وستجد كل ماتريده من معلومات عن الموصفات والاسعار لديهم
اما بنسبة الى لجدوى الاقتصادى فان طاقة الرياح هى افضل ولكن كما قالة ان الكلفة ليس دئما هى الشئ الرئيسفى الموضوع غين عن دلك سد احتياجات الناس وماشيا التى هى مصدر رزقهم وكذلك توفر الاشعاع فى الوقع اكثر من الرياح .
واخير اسال الله ان اكون قد اعطيتك بعض المعلومات التى تريدها


----------



## ابو خالد الرشيد (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

سعادة المهندس : وسيم ياس .

يوجد لدي مزرعه في منطقة مليجة في السعودية فيها بئر متوازي بعمق 200 متر 
لرجو ارشادنا على الطريقة الاوفر والاسهل باستخراج الماء من البئر باستخدام الطاقة النظيفة ..

وشكـرآآ .


----------



## ابو خالد الرشيد (10 يونيو 2010)

مشروع ناجح وغير مكلف ومنتج ..
وبدون مشاكل فنية ..


----------



## م.م فادي (10 يونيو 2010)

الاخ عصام 

ارجو موافاتي بخصوص ضخ المياه من الابار العميقة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية او طاقة الرياح والدراسات وتكاليف التنفيذ من قبلكم 
مع كل الاحترام


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 يونيو 2010)

الأخ فادي من سوريا - المنطقة الجنوبية 
أعلم أن المنطقة الجنوبية في سوريا من المناطق التي يمكن الاستفادة من الرياح فيها لتركيب مراوح توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ولكن يجب دراسة المنطقة جغرافياً بدقة شديدة لحساب الجدوى الاقتصادية ...
كما يمكن تركيب الخلايا الشمسية ولكن ستكلف كثيراً بسبب العمق الكبير .....
إذا كان باستطاعتك حساب استطاعة المحرك الكهربائي اللازم للمضخة المطلوبة فربما يمكنني مساعدتك بشكل أفضل .. يمكنك مراسلتي على العنوا ن البريدي وهو طبعاً الكتروني الموجود في الملف الشخصي الخاص بي في هذا الموقع .....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 يونيو 2010)

الأخ أبو خالد الرشيد 
لا يمكن استعمال الخلايا الشمسية لتشغيل المضخة مباشرة بسبب الكلفة الباهظة جداً.... 
ولكن يمكن التحويل إلى تيار متناوب ولكن الكلفة ستكون نسبياً كبيرة ....
لا أعلم عن التدفقات الريحية في منطقتكم في المليجة بالسعودية - أرجو التوضيح بشكل دقيق جغرافياً .......
ربما سأقوم بدراسة عن النظام الهجين بين الرياح والخلايا الشمسية لتحقيق المطلوب ....
سأراسلك بإذن الله قريباً ....*


----------



## tariq 22 (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم :
هذا العنوان هو عنوان رسالتي للماجستير ان شاء الله 
parallel DC-DC converters as a link between photo voltaic panels and variable speed drive 
الى حد الان لم ابدا في المشروع وياريت اى احد عند كتاب مفيد اواوراق من الممكن نطلع عليها وشكرا


----------



## محمد معروف محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخوكم بالسودان اريد طلمبه على بعد مائة وخمسون متر شمسيه او هوائيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 أغسطس 2010)

يسرنا تقديم مضخات شمسية تعمل على هذا العمق .... لكل الدول العربية ......... و للسودان خاصة ....


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المكتب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ/ عصام نورالدين * كيف نحصل على مضخات شمسية تعمل على هذا العمق *


----------



## ahakem_eng (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه المضخات متوفرة لعمقق 170 متر و70م3/يوم من شركة المانية واعتقد انها وكيل بالسودان


----------



## ali_sanhgi (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتفد ان بدون الاستعانة بطاقة الرياح والخلايا الشمسية معا لا يمكن ان تحقق المطلوب حيث ان اقصى ما يمكن ان تنتجه مضخة شمسية غاطسة وعلى عمق 80 متر واقل لا يتجاوز 60الى 70متر مكعب يوميا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي المكتب : 
يوجد مضخات تعمل مباشرة من الألواح وأخرى على عمق كبير تعمل بمنظومة شمسية متكاملة ، وقد ذكرت أن ذلك سيكلف كثيراً


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 سبتمبر 2010)

وبالطبع يوجد لدينا المنظومات الهجينة المشتركة بين الطاقتين الريحية والشمسية


----------



## ahakem_eng (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك مضخات يمكن ربطها بالطاقة الشمسية والكهرباء في نفس الوقت وبقدرات حتى 5 كيلو وات


----------



## sniper1980 (24 يناير 2011)

اولا اشكر كل من ساهم بالموضوع

ولكن يبقى الكثير لم نعلم عنه شي ارجو من الاخوه وضع اسم الشركات او مواقعها التي تنفذ فعليا 
ووضع مواقعها اذا امكن لما فيه فائده للجميع 

الموضوع مهم مهم جدا فارجو ان نعطيه حقه

مع خالص شكري


----------



## khldoon2 (1 فبراير 2011)

الاخahakem_eng كلامك صحيح مية مية يوجد منظمات تعطي 3 فاز مباشر دون بطاريات بتكلفة 5000 دولار وبقدرات عالية يمكن ان تشغل الغطاسات اوتماتيك مع انني افضل ان يكون النظام هجين اي شمسي حركي واقصد بحركي مروحة او دولاب يدور بفعل الملاء الخارجة من البئر بفعل الخلايا او العنفة الهوائية 
واتمنى ان تيكون بيننا تواصل


----------



## فدوى علي (7 فبراير 2011)

*مشروع جادي*



ahakem_eng قال:


> هذه المضخات متوفرة لعمقق 170 متر و70م3/يوم من شركة المانية واعتقد انها وكيل بالسودان



بعد السلام وكل الأحترام ارجو ان تتكرم اخي المهندس وتمدني بأسم الشركة


----------



## emadtaa (16 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن ان احصل اسعار هذه المضخات واماكن صناعتها ؟ 
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ahakem_eng (17 فبراير 2011)

احي الشركات التي تصنع هذه المضخات هي شركة lorentzالمانية


----------



## ضبع (22 مارس 2011)

*الرجاء المساعدة حول بحث تشغيل مضخات غاطسة للابار بستخدام الخلايا الشمسية*

:81:كيفية تركيب المضخات في البئر
كيفية حساب الاواح الشمسية 
كيفية حساب عدد البطريات 
المموج :81:


----------



## سلطان الدولة (25 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر لجميع الأخوة ....
فعلا" موضوع هام جدا"


----------



## سلطان الدولة (16 أبريل 2011)

الأخوة الكرام
نرجوا منكم التفاعل ومناقشة هذا الموضوع لما فيه من أهمية تعم على الجميع
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## mrgmm (22 أبريل 2011)

الأخوه الكرام يوجد شركات امريكيه تنتج نظام متكامل لتشغيل مضخات مياه غاطسه لانتاج المياه من الآبار مباشرة من الرياح بدون التحويل الى طاقه كهربيه

و راسلتهم على بئر عمق المياه كانت 30 متر و بانتاج 100 متر مكعب فى الساعه و النظام يباع ب 30 الف دولار


----------



## youssif2 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

_انا خطرت على بالى فكرة مولدات الكهرباء التى تعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه وبحثت كتير عنها ولكنى وجدت كلفتها عاليه جدا فى الواقع ... معى مكان المياه الجوفيه على بعد 65متر من سطح الارض تحتاج الى موتور 30 حصان ومحول كهربائى 63 ك واط .... اريد مولد بالطاقه الشمسيه يستطيع توليد 60 ك واط .. ولا يوجد الامولدات الديزيل التى تستطيع انتاج هذا القدر من الطاقه .. انا تعبت من كتر التفكير او غاطس 10 حصان على الاقل ... اريد حلا سريع لا يكلفنى الكثير من المال _


----------



## youssif2 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل يوجد مولد كهرباء يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه*

هل يوجد مولد كهرباء بالطاقه الشمسيه يستطيع توليد 40 ك وات او 60 كيلو وات .. انا اعرف انه يوجد مولد بسيط اخره 220فولت للمنازل او 350 فولت وده اعلى حاجه لكن معتقدتش انه فيه مصر مولد كهرباء يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه يستطيع تشغيل غاطس 10 حصان او موتور كهرباء 30 حصان مثلا .. لسحب المياه الجوفيه عن طريق البياره او موسير بلاستك 12بوصه او اكبر على حسب .. والعمق ابتداء من 18 متر حتى 190 متر اعلم ان الغاطس يستطيع رفع المياه حتى 100 ولكن اين المولد هذا واين يتم بيعه الذى يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه او بطاقة الرياح ..... المشكله كلها فى التكلفه ان كان هذا المولد الذى يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه موجود على ارض الواقع ويستطيع انتاج 60 ك وات ............... اريد الرد على هذا لانى معى مساحة 22 فدان المياه على عمق 60 متر ولا املك الا 140الف جنيه مصرى واريد زراعتها ولا استطيع اريد اقل تكلفه قبل التورط فى اى تجربه من هذا النوع .............


----------



## الساحر2009 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخوة الكرام

يوجد عدة شركات تنتج مثل هذا الأنظمة وبطرق متعددة وأنا طلبت نظام كامل من شركة صينية (للتجربة) وسوف يصل بعد 12 يوم بأذن الله وهي مصممة لأعماق حتى 200 متر.


----------



## Sabry78 (24 مارس 2012)

هل تصلح هذه الافكار مع الرى بالغمر وليس الرى الحديث ؟
اعتقد ان الرى الغمر يحتاج الى كمات مياه اكثر بكتير من الكميات المذكورة


----------



## chadili (29 مارس 2012)

أرجو من إخوة نشر متبث لهذا مشروع أنا منذ مدة أبحث عن هكذا حلول عندي مزرعة و بئر عمقه 120 م ولقد أثقلني مصروف الغار مستعمل للمحرك بالله عليكم أريد تفاصيل دقيقة عن هذه طاقة وأين أجد محرك يعمل على طاقة شمسية أو رياح و شكرا


----------



## chadili (3 أبريل 2012)

هل هذه مضخات تعمل على محرك كهربائي ؟ وأين يمكن إيجاد محرك يعمل بطاقة شمسية و عمق البئر الذي عندي 120 م أفيدونا يرحمكم الله


----------



## عاصم كاظم (7 أبريل 2012)

وسيط المبيعات قال:


> تحيــــــاتي لكم جميعا الله يوفقكم



_*تمثل فكره تشغيل مثل هذا النوع من المضخات فكره متميزه وخاصه في بلد مثل العراق *_


----------



## أبو هبة الله (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

ربما اذا كان الاعتماد بشكل تقني فعال


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## yassersh2001 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

-لا نحتاج الي مضاخات تقليدية عالية القدرة 
بوجد العديد من الشركات التي تنتج مضخات منخفضة الاستهلاك (lorentz - grandfus -kbs-etc)
حيث يمكن استخدام مضاخة بقدرات من 9 -21 ك وات ذات معدل رفع من اعماق تصل ال 160 م وبقدرة ضخ من 0 الي 880 م3 \ يوم
-ما مايتبقي هو بناء مصفوفة خلايا تنتج من 9 -21 ك بدون نظام تخزين للطاقة
-بعض المواقع الصينية تنتج الواح طاقة شميسة بقدرات من 140 وات - 320 وات للوح بتكلفة 0.60-0.75 $ للوات مثلا اللوح 300 وات بتكلفة 225 $ لكن نحتاج الي خبير يقيم كفاءة هذة الالواح
-كما يمكن اضافة خزان مياة سطحي مثلا 20*20*3 م لتخزين 1200 م3 او اكثر حسب حجم الخزان قبل معاد الري معا امكانية ضخ المياة بالتدفق الحر بتعلية الخزان متر او اكثر عن سطح الارض


----------



## مخترع2007 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الأخوة الكرام رواد الموقع 
السلام عليكم
عيدكم مبارك وتقبل الله طاعتكم 
ابحث عن مضخة غاطس تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية مع نظام كامل لها , حيث عمق البير من 100 : 120 متر , و المساحة المراد ريها هي 3 فدان , ري غمر
فهل احد يستطيع مساعدتي
هل تباع بمصر و أين اجدها , ولو هناك اي تفاصيل تفدني , ارجو ألا تبخلوا بها على .


----------



## eng.tariq.khksco (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .... 
الاخ وسيم ياس .. فيما يتعلق بإستفساراتك بالنسبه لتشغل المضخات الغاطسه بالخلايا الشمسة فالمشروع ناجح جدا وذو جدوى اقتصادية ....
في شركتنا تخطينا مرحلة التجريب الى مرحله التصنيع الفعلي ..ولغايه 90 kw كقدره مضخه... وكعمق يصل الى 150 متر 
اولا : يعتمد عدد الخلايا على قيمة الواط الفعلي لكل خليه وفولتيتها ..
ثانيا : يتم تحويل طاقه الخلايا من DC الى AC ثلاثي الطور بإستخدام inverter وهو عنصر جدا مهم في العمليه لتشغيل وحمايه المضحة..
ثالثا : قمت بتحميل مقطع فيديو عاليوتيوب عرضت فيه مشروع ري احدى مزارع النخيل في منطقه الارزق في الاردن ... 
وهذا الرابط .. 
http://youtu.be/lK1zLsBzIck


----------



## eng.tariq.khksco (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ عصام السعدي .... يمكنك من خلال الرابط Hitachi vfd inverter with solar cell - YouTube
التواصل


----------



## yassersh2001 (6 يناير 2013)

ممكن معلومات اكثر عن المشروع التجريبي 

مثلا نوع المضخات القدرة الكلية للمصفوفة هل هي اونلاين او اوفلين عمق البئر معدل التدفق بالساعة او اليوم 
اخيرا التكلفة و معدلات وعمر التشغيل الافتراضي


----------



## almansoori (5 مارس 2013)

الاخ العزيز
م-وسيم ياسين
انا اول مرة اشارك في النتدا سلامي للجميع
بنسبه لطاقه الشمسيه وتشغيل القطاسات يوجد حلين اما تستعمل قطاس دسي تيار مستمر بدون محول يعني من الالواح دايركت الى القطاس الحل الثاني تستعمل سولر انفيرتير يوجد احادي ويوجد ثلاثي الاطوار حسب القاطسه من 1حصان لقايت 2حصان احادي ومن 3حصان وما فوق ثلاثي الاطوار يوجد 220فولت ثلاثي الاطوار 380فولت ثلاثي الاطوار هذا ردسريع ويتبع ان شاء الله 
محمد النصوري


----------



## العراقي المبدع (16 مارس 2013)

اخ وسيم اتصل على العنوان البريدي [email protected] والمشروع ناجح لكن بقياسات اخرى ومصادر معتمدة بالواح الشمسية انا شخصيا عايشت هذه التجربة ونجت نجاح باهر بالرغم من الكلفة العالية الا انها تسترد الاموال بفترة 2سنه خصوصا اذا تم استثمار المشروع بصورة صحيحة وهناك فديو toytube ادخل عنوان البحث التالي الطاقات المتجددة محطة مراعي الشهابي وشكرا


----------



## العراقي المبدع (16 مارس 2013)

اخ وسيم انا عايشت هذة التجربة ونجحت نجاح باهر وخصوصا اذا ماتم استثمارها في مشروع زراعي مثلا راسلني على العنوان ىالبريدي[email protected] وادخل على اليوتيوب العنوان التالي الطاقات المتجددة محطة مراعي الشهابي وهنالك ملاحظة ان اهم شي في الموضوع هي المصادر الرصينة التي تزودك بالخلايا وهنالك نوع متميز من مضخات الابار يعمل على الطاقة المتولدة مباشرة دون تحويل وخسائر باطاقة والاسعار مناسبة نوعا ما حسب نوع المشروع علما ان المضخة المنصبة تصريفا يقدر 14 مترمكعب بالساعة واذا ما اخذنا عددساعات الشروق فيكون معدل التصريف اليومي 11ساعة صيفا عالي جدا علما ان البئر وانتاجيته هي التي تحدد المضخة وشكرا اخ وسيم مرة ثانية


----------



## العراقي المبدع (16 مارس 2013)

اخ وسيم تم تنصيم مشروع مماثل لمشروع ولكن بتقنية المانية وهو كفؤ بحد كبير اذا كنت مهتم بالموضوع فيمكن الاتصال على البريد الالكتروني [email protected] والدخول على اليوتيوب الطاقات المتجددة محطة الشهابي علما ان هناك مضخات تعمل مباشرة على طاقة الالواح الشمسية ولاتحتاج الى تحويل وهذه العملية تقلل من خسائرة الطاقة الخلاياء المنصوبة هي بقدرة 185كليو واط


----------



## ali alnasry (18 مارس 2013)

الى الامام اخي وانشالله المشروع ناجح


----------



## wghppsk (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخوة الاعزاء ماهي اخر اخبار استخراج المياه بالطاقة الشمسية 
علما ان البئر بعمق ١٥٠-٢٠٠ متر في وادي النطرون 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## wghppsk (20 سبتمبر 2014)

عفوا
المكان - الوادي الفارغ في وادي النطرون


----------



## alshamery2009 (29 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة ردك واضح وجميل وعجبني
اتمنى التواصل معك انا احتاج اعمل مشروع نفس هذا في اليمن


----------



## alshamery2009 (29 يونيو 2015)

الآبار السطحيه في اليمن منتشرة بشكل كثير


----------



## kh mostafa (22 يوليو 2015)

من أنجح المشاريع و عملي جداً 

1- هل من الممكن للخلايا الشمسية توليد كهرباء ثلاثي الاطوار ام فقط احادي
نعم يمكن توليد كهرباء 3 فاز


2- بحسابات اولية هل استطيع ان اقول بما ان الخلية الواحدة التي تنتج 100 واط ومساحتها تقريبا متر عرض و80 سنتمتر طول فاننا نحتاج الى 56 خلية لنصل الى القدرة المطلوبة ؟ وهذا يعني مساحة 6امتار طول في 8 امتر عرض؟
​تقريباً الأفضل من حيث الأمبير 250 واط و مساحة الكيلوواط تقريباً 10 متر مربع

3- هل هناك تجارب سابقة في هذا المجال ؟
​نعم قمت بتركيب الكثير من الطلمبات 

4- باعتقادكم هل المشروع ناجح بغض النظر عن الكلفة المادية؟ 
نعم 
و لكن في حالتك 3 فاز 5.6 كيلوواط 8 حصان بقيمة عظمى 

سيتم التركيب في حالة 3 فاز في السترينج ما لا يقل عن 4 كيلوواط في حالة MPPT controller
و مالا يقل عن 4.75 في السترينج في حالة Inverter industrial 
أي ستكون القيمة الكلية 8 كيلوواط إلى 10 كيلوواط

وشكرا​


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------



## saad_aljuboury (13 ديسمبر 2017)

الاستمرار بالمحاولة والتجارب سوف يعطينا نتائج رائعة ان شاء الله


----------



## ايمن فضل (5 مايو 2018)

بعد مرور 10 ستوات علي هذه المشاركة, العلم تطور كثيرأ و اصبحت المضخات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية منتشرة في كل قري مصر بين المستويات الفقيرة من المزارعين. يمكن زيارة هذه الرابط 
https://bit.ly/2wcyZD1
للمزيد عن طرق حسابها و تنفيذها


----------

